# Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?



## Hügelfürst (12. August 2011)

*Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Hallo ihr Lieben,


 es ist schon komisch, vor Jahren habe ich selbst in Foren wie diesen ausgeholfen und stand beratend zur Seite, heute ist es umgekehrt und ich suche euren Rat, Ideen, Überlegungen, Anregungen und dergleichen. 

 Es geht um ein neues System. Mein derzeitiger Hauptrechner ist ein Highend-notebook aus dem Jahr 2007. Es war damals hauptsächlich als portables Spielesystem gedacht, wurde jedoch kaum bewegt. Eigentlich wollte ich deshalb nicht wieder auf ein Notebook setzen, bin derzeit aber zwiegespalten. Der Grund ist die Differenz im Stromverbrauch von Notebook (derzeit 180 Watt Maximum) zum Desktoprechner. Mir ist klar, dass ein Desktoprechner seine ganz eigenen Vor- und Nachteile gegenüber dem Notebook hat, da man sich über die Jahre jedoch an eine gewisse Stromrechnung gewöhnt hat und tatsächlich auch aus Umweltgedanken heraus, möchte man nun weder explodierende (Strom)Kosten, noch einer Verschwendungssucht nachgeben.

 Leider prallen diese Überlegungen auf Anforderungen und Wünsche die sich so gar nicht mit ihnen vereinbaren möchten. Große Leistung und dabei Energie einsparen steht sehr stark im Widerspruch. Mit eurer Hilfe möchte ich versuchen Kompromisse und Argumente Für oder Gegen ein Desktopsystem zu finden. Die Sache ist halt, dass es keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt und ich nicht so recht weiß ob überhaupt Kompromisse gefunden werden können. Der Vorteil eines PCs wäre zum Beispiel Mittelklasse-Komponenten zu verwenden und in zwei Jahren wieder nach/aufzurüsten. Doch inwieweit das Sinn macht ist eine andere Frage. Zwar ist der Markt äußerst schnelllebig, die Wegwerfgesellschaft soll aber auch nicht unbedingt gewinnen. Eine äußerst verzwickte Lage.

 Zu den Fakten:

Das Budget umfasst 1000€ bis maximal 1500€ (inklusive Bildschirm). Auch Vorschläge zu Notebooks können hier durchaus einen Platz finden.

 Einerseits soll der PC für aktuelle und zukünftige Spiele sowie professionelle Programme im 3D-Modelling, Animations- und Videoschnittbereich geeignet sein, andererseits soll er jedoch auch alltägliche Aufgaben wie das Verfassen einer Mail, Surfen, Videos und Musik beherrschen.

Da bisher ein Core2Duo@2GHZ gereicht hat, bin ich unsicher ob ein i7 überhaupt nötig ist, oder ob es auch ein i5 tun würde. (Man bedenke das Anwendungsprofil → 3D-Modellierung und Animation, sowie Videoschnitt)

Arbeitsspeicher ist sicherlich mehr nötig. Bisher kamen 4GB DDR2 zum Einsatz, die, so wurde es mir gesagt, schon sehr arg an ihre Grenzen kamen.

 Bei den Festplatten sollte es mindestens 1GB intern sein, mehr wäre besser. Ob eine SSD lohnt kann ich wenig einschätzen.

 Grafikkarte: Bisher eher Mittelklasse bis unteres Feld (eine Nvidia 8700 GT M mit 256MB Speicher). Hier bin ich komplett unschlüssig, da die Grafikkarte einerseits für aktuelle Spiele geeignet sein soll (dazu auch noch auf 1920x1080), andererseits aber auch einer, wenn nicht der größte Energieverschwender... pardon, Verbraucher ist. Wieder prallen Welten aufeinander.
 (Es ist für mich halt doch erschreckend, wenn man sieht wie eine Grafikkarte unter Last mehr als das ganze derzeitige System benötigt)

 Ich hatte mir ein paar Konfigurationen zusammengestellt, sie aber großteils wieder verworfen und warte nun lieber mal auf fachmännischen Rat.

Mir ist schon klar, dass sich auch ein Mehr an Ausgaben erst amortisieren müssten und ich ein, von der maximalen Leistung, vergleichbares Notebook nur für sehr viel mehr Geld bekommen würde als einen Desktoprechner, allerdings steht hier auch der Umweltgedanke im Vordergrund. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man mit dem Teil auch arbeiten können, denn wenn ich jetzt ein ~700€ Notebook kaufe und dafür in 1-2 Jahren ein Neues brauche (und das alte möglicherweise entsorge) ist damit ja auch niemandem geholfen.

Die 180 Watt die das derzeitige Notebook maximal ziehen kann sind wohl absolutes Wunschdenken, dass nur in einer (fast) perfekten Welt Platz finden würde. Was ist realistisch möglich?

 Liebe Grüße
 Hügelfürst


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Hier mal ein Vorschlag:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150 oder eine Energiespar-CPU: Intel Core i5-2400S, 4x 2.50GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400S) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~35 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 ~65 (80+ Gold) oder  Seasonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 (semi-passiv) ~110 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55
 Graka: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 ~215 oder  ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 ~130 oder (noch sparsamer) Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1024MB GDDR5 ~125 (dann aber Einschränkungen bei FullHD Gaming)
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15

Hier noch eine Übersicht zur Leistungsaufnahme der versch. Grafikkarten: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 27) - 25.01.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## ACDSee (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Noch ein paar Anregungen zum Strom sparen..

Kannst auch das ASUS P8H61-I Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) nehmen, da ist noch weniger dran, was Strom verbrauchen könnte.
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500T, 4x 2.30GHz hat nur 45 Watt
Als Gahäuse dann vielleicht ein kleines Fractal Design Define Mini (FD-CA-DEF-MINI-BL).
Als RAM: G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit  8GB PC3U-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3U-1600) (laufen mit 1,25V ... sofern man das im Bios einstellen kann !?)
Graka: eine HD 6850... zieht maximal 127W, kann man auch übertakten + undervolten
Netzteil: Seasonic X-Series Fanless X-400FL -> spart man sich sogar den Lüfter 
SSD + 2,5" Energiesparplatte á la Samsung Spinpoint M8 1000GB, SATA II (HN-M101MBB) 2,2W max

ich wette du bleibst unter Volllast unter 180W


----------



## steinschock (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Die Leistungsaufnahme bezieht sich auf ein Übertaktestes X58 Sys.
Ein PC auf Sandy basis wird min. 40/80W @ idle/Last weniger brauchen.


----------



## Hügelfürst (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Erstmal vielen lieben Dank euch allen!  





ACDSee schrieb:


> ich wette du bleibst unter Volllast unter 180W


  Das klingt ausgezeichnet, fast zu gut um wahr zu sein.  Wo ist der Harken? Wird es ziemlich laut sein? Inwiefern deckt diese Konfiguration meine Anforderungen ab? Würden Spiele wie etwa Starcraft 2 darauf flüssig in 1920x1080 und relativ hoch laufen? Wie sieht es mit dem 3D-Modelling und Animation aus? Stärker als mein alter Core 2 Duo wird es sicherlich sein 


steinschock schrieb:


> Die Leistungsaufnahme bezieht sich auf ein Übertaktestes X58 Sys.


  Worauf bezieht sich dieses Aussage bitte?  





steinschock schrieb:


> Ein PC auf Sandy basis wird min. 40/80W @ idle/Last weniger brauchen.


  Das ist es ja, die Prozessoren sind über die Jahre entweder ziemlich gleich geblieben oder haben sogar abgenommen was den Stromverbrauch angeht (über die Leistung/Watt müssen wir nicht reden, die ist natürlich in den meisten Fällen gestiegen) dagegen sind die Grafikkarten ja absolut nicht mit einem Notebook vergleichbar, sowohl von ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit als auch ihrer Leistungsaufnahme. Manche Grafikkarten brauchen immerhin beinahe doppelt soviel Energie wie mein ganzes Notebook unter Volllast.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Ich denke, damit meinte steinschock den Link, den ich gepostet habe. Da wird der Gesamtverbrauch des Testsystems angegeben. Ich wollte damit aber nur die unterschiedliche Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte zeigen 

Das System wird (mit leisen Gehäuselüftern) auch sehr leise sein.


----------



## Hügelfürst (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich denke, damit meinte steinschock den Link, den ich gepostet habe. Da wird der Gesamtverbrauch des Testsystems angegeben. Ich wollte damit aber nur die unterschiedliche Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte zeigen
> 
> Das System wird (mit leisen Gehäuselüftern) auch sehr leise sein.


 
 Achso, danke. Das stand eh im Text, dachte ich hätte irgendetwas überlesen   Hmm, schade, dass man ein solches System nicht vorab irgendwo testen kann, eben auf Stromverbrauch und Leistung.  180 Watt klingt einfach genial. Die Frage ist nur, ob das Netzteil dann auch nicht mehr zieht, können würde es ja.  Schade, dass es sowas wie Nvidias Optimus Technologie noch nicht wirklich für den Desktop gibt


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Von be Quiet! soll demnächst ein 80+-Gold zertifiziertes 350 Watt Netzteil kommen, das wird bestimmt prima. Aber wann das verfügbar sein wird:  Aber das Seasonic X400 Fanless ist schon erste Sahne 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie die Nutzung des Rechners ist, ich nutze zum Beispiel zum arbeiten, Internet etc. ein AMD Fusion System, das zieht unter Last gerade mal 18 Watt  Den Gamingrechner schalte ich dann nur zum Zocken an.


----------



## ACDSee (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Die F1 Serie (Efficient Power) wird Parallel zu den L7 und L8 CM geführt.
> Es ist eine Erweiterung unserer Produktpalette um ein preiswerteres Gold Zertifiziertes Netzteil.
> 
> Die  Einführung des Efficient Powers in Deutschland ist momentan nicht  geplant, weshalb wir dieses Modell auch nicht auf der deutschen Website  auflisten.


 
Ich hatte mich auch schon drauf gefreut..
In niedrigen Lastszenarien ist das Aurum 400W sogar noch leicht effizienter als das X400 -> und nichtmal halb so teuer.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Hab's  mittlerweile auch gelesen, aber danke für den Hinweis  Schade eigentlich, das würde für Office-Rechner das bestimmt reißenden Absatz haben


----------



## UnnerveD (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Hügelfürst schrieb:


> Achso, danke. Das stand eh im Text, dachte ich hätte irgendetwas überlesen   Hmm, schade, dass man ein solches System nicht vorab irgendwo testen kann, eben auf Stromverbrauch und Leistung.  180 Watt klingt einfach genial. Die Frage ist nur, ob das Netzteil dann auch nicht mehr zieht, können würde es ja.  Schade, dass es sowas wie Nvidias Optimus Technologie noch nicht wirklich für den Desktop gibt


 
Wirklich nutzen würde dir das nicht viel - im Idle-betrieb sind heutige Karten so sparsam, dass da auch ein onboard Grafikchip nicht mehr soooo viel ausmacht. Du wirst mit dem System im Idle ca. 65-70W verbrauchen, da eine HD 6850 in etwa ~20W weniger verbraucht, als die im ersten Test eingesetzte GTX580. Im Spielebetrieb kannst du davon ausgehen, dass du dich bei ~115-120W (je nach Spiel) einpendeln wirst. Im Extremfall (also Prime und Furmark) kommst du schon etwas über 180W -> das ist aber praxisfern und wird in keinem Spiel / keiner Anwendung, von denen die du nutzt, jemals erreicht.

Was du auch nicht vergessen darfst: das Performance-/ Watt- Verhältnis wird im Vergleich zum Laptop um ein Vielfaches steigen -> du machst also nichts verkehrt!


----------



## Crenshaw (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Also mit 1 Gb internem Speicher kommst du nicht weit  Aber mal angenommen du meinst ein TB würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einer WD Green Edition raten. Du solltest versuchen das ganze System auf niedrigem Energieverbrauch zu halten. Als Grfikkarte kann ich die MSiR 6850 cyclone empfehlen. Sehr leise, sehr gut und mit "nur" einem zusätzlichem 6 pin stecker  Und ich spiele sogar in mehr als 1920*1080 und kann immernoch sehr viele Spiele in höchsten Details spielen  Nur auf aufwendige Kantenglättung wirst du verzichten müssen :/

MfG

Crenshaw


----------



## Supeq (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Du musst dir bewusst machen, dass die Leistungsaufnahme nur von den verwendeten Komponenten abhängt und nicht von der Bauart des Rechners (Notebook, Desktop).
Generell kann man aber sagen, dass ein aktueller Prozessor der Sandy-Bridge-Reihe oder Grafikkarten vom Schlage einer GTX560Ti sehr effizient arbeiten (wenn man denn z.B. (G)FLOPS/Watt als Maßstab nehmen will). 

Kurz und bündig: Mit den oben genannten Konfigurationen hast du in jedem Fall ein energieeffizientes System!

Von den "Energiespar-CPU´s" würde ich allerdings abraten, denn diese kosten im Vergleich unverhältnissmässig viel, da würde ich lieber eine Standard-CPU undervolten und so auf eine ähnliche TDP kommen, während man bei Bedarf Leistungsreserven hat.

MFG


----------



## ACDSee (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Ich fass mal nochmal zusammen, das Spritsparsystem...
Ich bin mir nur über die Gaming-Eigenschaften des 2500T nicht im klaren. Vor dem i3-2100 sollte er in jedem Fall liegen, außer in Starcraft 2 
Mit der HD 6870 solltest du in Full-HD gut zocken können (Test). Könnte man zudem noch undervolten.

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500T, 4x 2.30GHz (45 Watt)/ Intel Core i5-2400S, 4x 2.50GHz, boxed (65 Watt) / Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (95 Watt)
 Board: ASUS P8H61-I Rev 3.0, H61 (B3)
  RAM: G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit  8GB PC3U-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3U-1600) 
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint M8 1000GB, SATA II (HN-M101MBB)
 SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
  NT: Aurum 400W
 Gehäuse:  Fractal Design Define Mini (FD-CA-DEF-MINI-BL)
  Graka: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Board würde ich aber schon ein µATX nehmen, denn mit dem Mini-ITX ist die Aufrüstbarkeit doch sehr eingeschränkt, z.B. ASUS P8H61-M Pro Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBF30-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tobibo (12. August 2011)

Ich würde auch, wie oben geraten, zu einem normale Prozi statt so einem Stromsparteil greifen, den man dann selbst undervolten kann...so hat man im Fall der Fälle Leistungsreserven und zahlt keinen Aufpreis für weniger Leistung wegen 20Watt weniger Verbrauch


----------



## Hügelfürst (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Vielen lieben Dank nochmal.

Ich werd mich später nochmal mit ein paar leicht abgewandelten Konfigurationen die mir im Kopf rumschwirren melden um zu erfahren wieviel die so ungefähr an Saft brauchen würden.

Liebe Grüße und bis dahin ciao
Hügelfürst


----------



## Hügelfürst (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Diese Kombination habe ich in den Weiten des Webs gefunden.

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

Mich würde nur mal interessieren wieviel mehr Strom die brauchen würde. Das Mainboard halte ich für zukunftssicherer, liege ich damit richtig? Die Grafikkarte zieht sicherlich viel mehr Energie, der Prozessor wohl auch.

Da fällt mir ein, Wlan brauche ich auch unbedingt, aber da lässt sich bestimmt was finden.

Den Bildschirm find ich auf jeden Fall sehr ansprechend, nicht nur wegen des niedrigen Verbrauches.


----------



## Hügelfürst (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Soderle,

was würdet ihr von dieser Konfiguration halten?

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

Das Netzteil wurde durch ein anderes ersetzt, weil der Builder maulte, es würde nicht genug Strom liefern. Da ich diesbezüglich keine Ahnung habe, wollte ich nochmal nachfragen.
Ebenso den Prozessor, ist kein Stromsparer mehr.

Irgendwelche Anmerkungen?

Ansonsten schönes Wochenende


----------



## UnnerveD (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

1) Netzteil ist zu groß - 450W reichen locker aus
2) Anstatt einer WLAN-Karte würde ich zu einem WLAN-Stick greifen
3) Ich würde nicht bei Alternate bestellen - da gibt es mindestens gleichwertige Händler mit günstigeren Preisen

4) Der 2500(K) verbraucht genauso wie alle anderen i7 2xxx Prozessoren im Idle und auch unter Last wenig Strom - mit Undervolting könntest du da nochmal unterstützend drauf einwirken.


----------



## tobibo (13. August 2011)

Un die Builder bei solchen Händlern sind allgemein schrott, bei Alternate besonders, da sie einem zu teure Harfdware (zu große Netzteile) andrehen wollen.


----------



## Hügelfürst (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> 1) Netzteil ist zu groß - 450W reichen locker aus
> 2) Anstatt einer WLAN-Karte würde ich zu einem WLAN-Stick greifen
> 3) Ich würde nicht bei Alternate bestellen - da gibt es mindestens gleichwertige Händler mit günstigeren Preisen
> 
> 4) Der 2500(K) verbraucht genauso wie alle anderen i7 2xxx Prozessoren im Idle und auch unter Last wenig Strom - mit Undervolting könntest du da nochmal unterstützend drauf einwirken.


 
1) Okay, dankeschön.

2) Mit Wlan-sticks habe ich negative Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit gemacht. Hier schwirrt sogar noch einer rum, der beim Router dabei war. Die Sache ist, dass das Signal ziemlich weit durch ein altes Haus muss, in dem Verkabeln keine Option ist. Es sind viele Wände dazwischen und die Erfahrungen beruhen auf irrsinnigen Temperaturen der USB-Sticks und andauernden Disconnects. Mit einer internen Karte hatte ich diese Probleme nicht und hoffe deshalb auf

3) Vorschläge diesbezüglich? Mir ist es lieber ich gebe ein paar Euros mehr aus, dafür ist im Zweifelsfall auch jemand da (Service). Lieber eine Oase in der Servicewüste und dafür ein klein wenig mehr Geld.
Außerdem weiß ich noch nicht ob ich den Rechner selbst zusammenbauen soll. Ist schon ewig her, dass ich an meinem rumgepfuscht habe. Wäre schon schade, wenn ich einen ~300€ Prozessor verheize, weil ich mit der Wärmeleitpaste nicht umgehen kann. Der Zusammenbau bei Alternate wäre zwar recht teuer, dafür hört man bei der Konkurrenz (zB.: Hardwareversand sehr, sehr viel Negatives über diesen.

4) Also wäre ein i7 genauso gut drinnen? Ich hab jetzt ein paar mal gelesen, dass dieser für 3D und Videoschnitt viel besser wäre als ein i5, wusste bisher aber nicht so recht, wegen dem Mehr an Stromverbrauch...


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Ich bin mit hardwareversand.de bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden gewesen. Da würde ich jederzeit wieder bestellen.


----------



## Hügelfürst (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich bin mit hardwareversand.de bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden gewesen. Da würde ich jederzeit wieder bestellen.


 
Die Kritiken gehen auch dahin. Wenn man den PC selbst zusammenbaut und die Teile in Ordnung sind gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme mit denen. Blöd wird es (angeblich), wenn man Garantieansprüche durchsetzen möchte und auch der sehr günstige PC-Zusammenbau soll einem Glücksspiel gleichen, entweder alles haut hin oder nicht.

Die Preise sollen eben durch nicht existenten Support gedrückt werden, was ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann.

Zuerst wollte ich dort bestellen, nachdem ich aber einige Kritiken gelesen hatte bin ich unschlüssig.

Ich will den Shop auch gar nicht schlechtreden, ein Urteil kann ich mir (noch) nicht erlauben, doch bin ich gerne bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen und dafür auch Service in Anspruch zu nehmen. Geiz ist geil war noch nie mein Motto, sondern eher "Wer früher spart zahlt später doppelt"


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Der Support bei alternate soll schon sehr gut sein. Ich musste ihn zum Glück noch nie in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Hügelfürst (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Ja, bei Alternate soll der wirklich gut sein... hmm, immer diese Entscheidungen 

Ärgerlich finde ich, dass ich ein 600Watt Netzteil nehmen müsste, bei Alternate. Mist verdammter, ich trau mir den Zusammenbau eigentlich zu - wenn alle Komponenten sicherlich passen - bis auf den CPU Lüfter und das Verteilen der Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Wie das bei alternate ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber bei hardwareversand.de braucht man den Konfigurator nicht, da kann man alle Teile in den Warenkorb legen, und dann den Zusammenbau mit reintun.

Die Konfiguratoren sind meist Mist, weil die Netzteile viel zu großzügig gewählt werden müssen (um sicherzugehen, dass auch hochgelabelte Schrott-Netzteile mit der Zusammenstellung fertig werden)

Für die Kühlermontage gibt es How-to Videos auf youtube und das mit der Wärmeleitpaste ist nicht schwer. Einfach mit einer Kreditkarte die WLP dünn verteilen, so dass die Schrift (der Aufdruck auf der CPU) gerade noch erkennbar ist.

Alternativ gibt es auch Wärmeleit-Pads.


----------



## Hügelfürst (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

So, ich glaube (und hoffe inständig), dass ich es bald habe.

Die Erste wäre die Konfiguration bei Hardwareversand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier fehlt noch ein Gehäuse, eine Wlan-PCI-Karte und eventuell ein CPU-Lüfter (keine Ahnung wie da die Boxed sind)

Würde die Konfiguration so passen? (Netzteil okay?)
Welches Gehäuse würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Mir wäre ein etwas größeres lieber, da mehr Platz mehr Flexibilität beim Aufrüsten bedeutet (solange es unter den Tisch passt ) 58cm hoch, 27cm breit, 54cm tief (nach hinten) ist möglich.

Ansonsten hätte ich diese Konfiguration:

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

Das Netzteil hat mehr Leistung, was Luft nach oben hin bietet. Ob der CPU-Kühler montiert werden würde oder nicht, muss ich noch in Erfahrung bringen. Wenn nicht, dann such ich mir nen anderen und bau das Teil alleine zusammen.

Frage hier auch, passt das alles in das Gehäuse oder wird es eng? Hier hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung. Würde sich der Brocken auch noch ausgehen oder nicht? Alternative Kühler?

Alternate ist schon teurer und wenn ich den PC zusammenbauen lassen würde (für 79€) hätte ich kein Widerrufsrecht.

Ich bin beim Zusammenbau einfach unsicher was die CPU und den CPU-Kühler angeht. Wenn alles geschmeidig drinnen Platz hat sollte es sonst kein Problem sein.

Vielen lieben Dank nochmals!


----------



## Hügelfürst (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Nochmal gestöbert und das hier zusammengestellt:

Sparender Alleskönner | Geizhals.at EU

Hoffe die ist so in Ordnung. Netzteil wurde nochmal verändert, ebenso das Gehäuse und auch der BluRay Brenner wurde gegen einen DVD-Brenner getauscht.
(Ich weiß es gibt billigere Netzteile, das Enermax hat mich jedoch durch viele gute Kritiken überzeugt - natürlich bin ich auch hier offen für Anregungen)

Über weitere Anregungen, Überlegungen oder auch Absegnungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Ein Soundsystem werd ich auch noch benötigen, abseits des Headsets.

Ansonsten möchte ich mich nochmals recht herzlich bei euch allen bedanken. 
Vielen lieben Dank für eure Zeit!


----------



## UnnerveD (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Das Netzteil ist eine gute Wahl 

Anstelle der WLAN-karte könntest du auch mal DLAN (devolo) probieren -> ist zwar etwas teurer, aber bringt dir in Gebäuden, wo der Router weit entfernt steht mehr, als WLAN-Karte und USB Stick.

Soundsysteme sind Glaubensfragen  nach Möglichkeit selber hören und dann kaufen.
Ich rate sehr gerne zu Teufelsystemen, auch wenn diese nicht ganz günstig sind...


----------



## Hügelfürst (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

DLAN habe ich mir vor ein paar Jahren schon überlegt, da das Haus aber älter ist und es wohl über mehrere Stromkreise müsste wurde mir davon abgeraten. Kann sich natürlich verändert haben, aber erstmal versuch ich es erstmal mit Wlan. Wenn sie so gut ist wie die in meinem Notebook sollte das reichen 

Ach, beim Soundsystem muss es nur was sehr billiges sein. Zwar höre ich öfter am PC Musik, aber das kann ich ja ändern und bisher haben es auch die eingebauten Boxen im Notebook getan.


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Die FrontUSB3-Anschlüsse beim CM Storm Enforcer kannst Du *nur *an einem internen USB3-Port des Mainboards anschließen. Das Asrock hat´diesen Anschluss nicht, die Front-USB3 Anschlüsse würden somit brach liegen.

Das Asus P8P67 (B3) hätte einen internen USB3-Port.


----------



## Hügelfürst (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Die FrontUSB3-Anschlüsse beim CM Storm Enforcer kannst Du *nur *an einem internen USB3-Port des Mainboards anschließen. Das Asrock hat´diesen Anschluss nicht, die Front-USB3 Anschlüsse würden somit brach liegen.
> 
> Das Asus P8P67 (B3) hätte einen internen USB3-Port.


 
Danke, das hätte ich alleine bestimmt nicht mehr bemerkt. Dann werde ich mich noch umsehen und vergleichen.

Eine andere Frage hätte ich noch.

Eine 6950 braucht im leerlauf laut Geizhals Produktbeschreibung nur 1 Watt mehr als eine 6850, was verschmerzbar wäre. Dafür kann sie maximal 200 Watt aufnehmen.

Heißt, dass sie braucht für die selben Detailstufen, die gleiche Auflösung beim gleichen Spiel mehr Energie als eine schwächere Karte?

In den Benchmarks steht zwar, dass sie unter Last mehr braucht, aber wird da mit zweierlei Maß gemessen oder geht die 6950 tatsächlich verschwenderischer mit den Ressourcen um und braucht mehr Energie?

Hier wird ja von Benchmarks und simulierten Tests ausgegangen, doch  worauf beziehen sich diese Simulationen? Auf die Karte oder auf ein  Spiel?

Beispiel:

Wenn Spiel A in 1920x1080 mit maximalen Details flüssig auf beiden Karten läuft, braucht dann die 6950 dennoch mehr Energie als die 6850?


----------



## KaterTom (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Mir ist bei all deinen Zusammenstellungen aufgefallen, dass du bei den 8GB RAM-Kits immer 2 bestellst. Ist das ein Versehen, oder willst du wirklich 16 GB RAM?


----------



## Hügelfürst (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Mir ist bei all deinen Zusammenstellungen aufgefallen, dass du bei den 8GB RAM-Kits immer 2 bestellst. Ist das ein Versehen, oder willst du wirklich 16 GB RAM?


 
Nein das ist kein versehen und ja diesbezüglich weiß ich was ich tue


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Hügelfürst schrieb:


> Danke, das hätte ich alleine bestimmt nicht mehr bemerkt. Dann werde ich mich noch umsehen und vergleichen.
> 
> Eine andere Frage hätte ich noch.
> 
> ...



Eine interessante Frage. Die HD6950 und HD6870 haben beide eine Strukturbreite von 40nm, von daher gibt es da keine Unterschiede (Je kleiner die Fertigung, desto sparsamer). Allerdings hat die HD6950 mehr Stream-Prozessoren und Textureinheiten, die nach Bedarf ja nicht völlig bzw. dynamisch abgeschaltet werden. Daher geht die HD6870 bei gleichen äußeren Bedingungen etwas sparsamer zu Werke.


----------



## Hügelfürst (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Eine interessante Frage. Die HD6950 und HD6870 haben beide eine Strukturbreite von 40nm, von daher gibt es da keine Unterschiede (Je kleiner die Fertigung, desto sparsamer). Allerdings hat die HD6950 mehr Stream-Prozessoren und Textureinheiten, die nach Bedarf ja nicht völlig bzw. dynamisch abgeschaltet werden. Daher geht die HD6870 bei gleichen äußeren Bedingungen etwas sparsamer zu Werke.


 
Danke dir.

Dieser Test: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 Dirt-3-Edition mit Dual-Fan im Test

hat mir dann auch weitergeholfen.

Es scheint so als würde die 6950 _immer_ mehr Energie benötigen als die 6850, egal was gerade ansteht. Schade, aber die 40% Unterschied würden sich bestimmt bei der Stromrechnung bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Du hast sowohl bei der CPU und GPU noch deutliches Strom-Einsparpotential durch undervolten. In einer der letzten Print-PCGH's war da ein interessanter Artikel. Den würde ich mir mal durchlesen.


----------



## Hügelfürst (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

So, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verschaut habe, dann sollte das Asus Board  hier passen *hofft* Ist zwar ein gutes Stück teurer, aber nun ja.
Auch zwischen i7 und i5 schwanke ich noch. Gerade beim rendern wäre der i7 doch des Öfteren ein gutes Stück schneller.

Im Idle sollten beide gleich viel saugen?

Hier mal die Konfiguration:

i7, asusboard | Geizhals.at EU

Auch zwischen 6850 und 6950 schwanke ich noch, in gewisser Weise. Die 2GB Speicher wären manchmal sicher nicht schlecht.



Softy schrieb:


> Du hast sowohl bei der CPU und GPU noch deutliches Strom-Einsparpotential durch undervolten. In einer der letzten Print-PCGH's war da ein interessanter Artikel. Den würde ich mir mal durchlesen.



Damit müsste ich mich erst ausseinandersetzen, derzeit habe ich derartige Unterfangen aber nicht vor, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Das Board passt. So langsam wird das aber ein Standard-Gaming-PC, der mit Stromsparen nicht mehr viel zu tun hat 

Je mehr Features ein Board hat, desto höher ist der Stromverbrauch, und das Board hat viele (z.T. blödsinnige) Features 

Der i7 hat einen leicht höheren Stromverbrauch, wenn ich nicht irre. Auch das Gehäuse mit dem Riesen LED Lüfter ist jetzt nicht gerade sparsam. Sind zwar nur ein paar Watt, aber auch Kleinvieh macht Mist


----------



## Hügelfürst (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Board passt. So langsam wird das aber ein Standard-Gaming-PC, der mit Stromsparen nicht mehr viel zu tun hat



Die Befürchtung hab ich auch. Kompromisse, ja ja... 



Softy schrieb:


> Je mehr Features ein Board hat, desto höher ist der Stromverbrauch, und das Board hat viele (z.T. blödsinnige) Features



Ich finde bei den Boards leider keinen Mittelweg, entweder sie sind  überladen oder sie haben genau jene Features nicht, die ich in  irgendeiner Weise benötige oder die mir ans Herz gelegt werden.



Softy schrieb:


> Der i7 hat einen leicht höheren Stromverbrauch, wenn ich nicht irre. Auch das Gehäuse mit dem Riesen LED Lüfter ist jetzt nicht gerade sparsam. Sind zwar nur ein paar Watt, aber auch Kleinvieh macht Mist



 Hier schwanke ich noch, ob der Aufpreis von 80-100€ die paar Sekunden/Minuten beim Rendern wert ist. Ich denke ja eher nicht. Für Spiele ist er sinnlos, das ist mir klar, die stehen aber auch nicht so sehr im Vordergrund.
Das Gehäuse sprang mir ins Auge weil es ziemlich viel Platz bot. Der LED-Lüfter stört mich auch, weil es einfach unnötiges Klimbim ist. Ansonsten sieht das Teil sehr schick aus und bietet ne Menge mehr Platz als andere. Vielleicht kann man die LEDs irgendwie ausschalten.

Eigentlich ist mir das Gehäuse ja mehr oder minder egal, es sollte genug Platz bieten und gut gekühlt werden können


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Ein übertaktbares System und Stromsparen widerspricht sich. Denn die Verlustleistung steigt mit dem Takt linear und mit der Spannung im Quadrat.

Daher wäre vllt. der Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed ein sehr guter Kompromiss. Der hat SMT, also das Feature des i7 (Virtualisieren 4 weiterer Kerne), ist etwas höher getaktet als ein i5-2400, mehr L3-Cache und hat eine TDP von nur 80 Watt


----------



## Hügelfürst (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Ein übertaktbares System und Stromsparen widerspricht sich.


 
Das stimmt, gerade beim I5 konnte ich jedoch preislich _gar_ keinen Unterschied zwischen 2500 oder 2500k feststellen. In diesem Fall hätte ich gesagt, dass der 2500k vernünftiger ist, da er im normalen Takt doch genausoviel Strom brauchen sollte wie der 2500 und erst wenn ich den Multiplikator >1 stelle mehr Strom verbraucht wird, oder nicht?

So, ich denke, dass ein I5 2500 genügt, genauso eine HD 6850. Kompromisse eben. Es lohnt nicht nur für GTA IV und Crysis, zwei der wohl fordernsten Spiele derzeit, mehr auszugeben, vor allem mehr auf Dauer, durch den erhöhten Stromverbrauch. Besonders da der PC nicht hauptsächlich für Spiele gedacht ist.
Beim Rendern bringt der i7 nur marginale Vorteile, virtualisieren tue ich selten bzw. mir bringen virtualisierte Kerne kaum etwas, es wäre um die bloße Rechenleistung gegangen, doch die ist den Aufpreis mMn nicht wirklich wert, wenngleich ich zuerst unentschlossen war.

Einzig das Motherboard sowie das Gehäuse sind mir noch ein Dorn im Auge und auch nur wegen der leuchtenden LEDs (sonst finde ich es klasse, vom Platz sowie auch vom Aussehen).

Mit dem I5 und einer 6850 sollte ich mich im Leerlauf bei etwa ~70-90 Watt einpendeln, oder vertue ich mich da ganz? Motherboard und Gehäuse werden wohl auch nicht ganz unwichtig sein, in dieser Berechnung, zumindest wenn das Gehäuse leuchtende LED-Lüfter hat


----------



## Softy (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Wenn Du auf Übertakten verzichten willst, reicht auch ein H61/ oder H67 Board. Welche Features sind Dir denn wichtig?

Ob beim Gehäuse die LED's abschaltbar sind, weiß ich nicht, könnte aber sein. Alternativ könntest Du ein Corsair Carbide Series 400R (CC9011011-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen. Das nutzt ebenfalls den internen USB3-Port.


----------



## Hügelfürst (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf Übertakten verzichten willst, reicht auch ein H61/ oder H67 Board. Welche Features sind Dir denn wichtig?



USB 3.0 wäre nicht unwichtig, für SATA 3 ist es noch zu früh.



Softy schrieb:


> Ob beim Gehäuse die LED's abschaltbar sind, weiß ich nicht, könnte aber sein. Alternativ könntest Du ein Corsair Carbide Series 400R (CC9011011-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen. Das nutzt ebenfalls den internen USB3-Port.



Also bei den Gehäusen und Motherboards komm ich nicht weiter. Der Rest steht jetzt.

Sparender Alleskönner | Geizhals.at EU

Nur Motherboard und Gehäuse sollten noch angepasst werden. Die LEDs sind wirklich unnötig, leider scheint es bei den Gehäusen die mich optisch ansprechen und die genug Platz bieten nicht ohne zu gehen -.-. Wichtig wäre mir genug Platz für zukünftige Anschaffungen (etwa auch größere Grafikkarten - es wäre ja durchaus möglich, dass auch stromsparende Mittelklasse Karten größer werden).

Beim Motherboard wie erwähnt USB 3. Übertakten muss nicht sein, dann ändere ich den i5 2500k in nen i5 2500.

Bei der Zusammenstellung hab ich versucht eure Anregungen zu beachten. Wäre das ein stromsparender Rechner (zumindest im Idle)? Leistungsfähig beim Rendern und auch in Spielen würde er mir jedenfalls erscheinen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht, aber wären die Kompromisse so einigermaßen okay?

Der Bildschirm wurde auch mit 24 Watt gewählt, ungefähr die Hälfte von dem was andere so verbraten.


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Board könnte man dieses nehmen: ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) Das hat ebenfalls USB3 intern. 

Dann kannst Du je nach Gehäuse  ein USB 3.0 Frontpanel: Cooler Master USB 3.0 Adapter dazu nehmen und bist bei der Gehäusewahl nicht mehr so eingeschränkt. Wie wäre dann ein Lancool PC-K62 oder ein edles Lian Li: Lian Li PC-60FNWX komplett schwarz mit Sichtfenster


----------



## UnnerveD (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Hügelfürst schrieb:


> Beim Motherboard wie erwähnt USB 3. Übertakten muss nicht sein, dann ändere ich den i5 2500k in nen i5 2500.
> 
> Bei der Zusammenstellung hab ich versucht eure Anregungen zu beachten. Wäre das ein stromsparender Rechner (zumindest im Idle)? Leistungsfähig beim Rendern und auch in Spielen würde er mir jedenfalls erscheinen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht, aber wären die Kompromisse so einigermaßen okay?
> 
> Der Bildschirm wurde auch mit 24 Watt gewählt, ungefähr die Hälfte von dem was andere so verbraten.



Ich rate dir an dieser Stelle auch mal zum Xeon E3-1230, den Softy zuvor verlinkt hat. 100MHz weniger Takt als der 2500, dafür HT und geringerer Verbrauch, kostet dabei keine 20€ Aufpreis.

Im Idle ist es ein sehr stromsparender PC - nicht vergleichbar mit einem Laptop, aber angesichts der Leistung schon vertretbar. Selbst im Spielebetrieb macht der PC mit geschätzten 130-140W (je nach Spiel und Auslastung) eine gute Figur. Beim Rendern / Programmieren / was auch immer du sonst machst, wirst du dich bei um die 100W einpendeln (da du in den seltensten Fällen die CPU wie mit Prime voll auslastest).

Im Grunde verbrauchen alle LED Monitore typischerweise um die 20W...


----------



## Hügelfürst (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Board könnte man dieses nehmen: ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) Das hat ebenfalls USB3 intern.



Danke, ich seh es mir an.



Softy schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du je nach Gehäuse  ein USB 3.0 Frontpanel: Cooler Master USB 3.0 Adapter dazu nehmen und bist bei der Gehäusewahl nicht mehr so eingeschränkt. Wie wäre dann ein Lancool PC-K62 oder ein edles Lian Li: Lian Li PC-60FNWX komplett schwarz mit Sichtfenster


 
Die haben wieder beide LEDs. Wenn meine Konfiguration sicher ins Erste reinpasst wäre das eine Option. Das Zweite ist mir zu teuer. Bei uns nur über Amazon erhältlich und ~150€.



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich rate dir an dieser Stelle auch mal zum Xeon  E3-1230, den Softy zuvor verlinkt hat. 100MHz weniger Takt als der 2500,  dafür HT und geringerer Verbrauch, kostet dabei keine 20€  Aufpreis.



In Deutschland, ja. Bei uns kostet er mehr als ein i7  Wenn ich den  jetzt in Deutschland bestelle kann ich nochmal 30€ für den Versand  drauflegen.



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Im Idle ist es ein sehr stromsparender PC -  nicht vergleichbar mit einem Laptop, aber angesichts der Leistung schon  vertretbar. Selbst im Spielebetrieb macht der PC mit geschätzten  130-140W (je nach Spiel und Auslastung) eine gute Figur. Beim Rendern /  Programmieren / was auch immer du sonst machst, wirst du dich bei um die  100W einpendeln (da du in den seltensten Fällen die CPU wie mit Prime  voll auslastest).



Danke recht herzlich.



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Im Grunde verbrauchen alle LED Monitore typischerweise um die 20W...


 
Preislich gesehen ist er jedoch ein Traum, ich hatte früher schon einen  BenQ. In dieser Preisklasse fand ich sonst fast ausschließlich non-LEDs.  


Wisst ihr, das alles wäre weniger ein Problem, wenn der Stromverbrauch im IDLE sehr niedrig wäre. Dass der Verbrauch beim Spielen/Render, eben den Performance-Sachen, mal über 180 Watt kommt wäre nicht so schlimm (solange man sich hier noch in einem Rahmen bewegt zumindest. 300 Watt + klingt schon hart), da der PC die meiste Zeit für Büroarbeiten herhalten muss.

Deshalb auch dieses hin und her. Einerseits ist mein Notebook noch verfügbar, ich werde es weder entsorgen noch verkaufen, und für derlei Arbeiten würde es sich anbieten. Andererseits möchte ich mit dem neuen PC dennoch kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn ich mal ein Video ansehe oder nach/während einer Performance-intensiven Aktion surfe.

Dazu kommt dann halt auch immer die Frage "lohnt es sich". Lohnt es sich im Einkauf sowie im Langzeitverbrauch ein paar Euro mehr auszugeben für das Mehr an Leistung? Das sind alles Fragen die ich mir bei jeder einzelnen Komponente wieder stelle, deshalb auch diese Unentschlossenheit, dieses Sprunghafte.

Ich will weder die Umwelt belasten, noch meine Stromrechnung explodieren sehen. Und ja, ich verbringe - berufsbedingt sowie auch hobbymäßig - sehr viel Zeit vor diesen Kästen. In Sachen Umweltbelastung kommt jedoch ein zweiter Gedanke hinzu. Nämlich jener wieviel ein jedes Teil in der Produktion verschlingt. Wenn ich jetzt eine leistungsfähigere Grafikkarte, einen schnelleren Prozessor oder auch ein umfangreicheres Mainboard nehme dann werde ich höchst wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell wieder aufrüsten "müssen" (oder das Verlangen danach spüren) als wenn ich an den Komponenten spare.

Sehr schade finde ich hier, dass eine leistungsfähigere Grafikkarte _immer_ mehr Spannung und damit Strom benötigt als eine schwächere, selbst wenn beide die Aufgabe bravourös meistern. Ich war nie wirklich an FPS interessiert. Ob ein Spiel nun mit 40 oder 180 FPS lief war mir immer egal, flüssig war wünschenswert und das Ziel. Genau dasselbe gilt auch bei den anderen Komponenten. Wenn mein Prozessor 3 Minuten länger beim rendern braucht dafür aber sparender und billiger war, dann hatte und habe ich damit kein Problem.

Soviel nur zu meinen Beweggründen und um dieses Hin und Her zu erklären und vielleicht auch zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Hügelfürst schrieb:


> Die haben wieder beide LEDs. Wenn meine Konfiguration sicher ins Erste reinpasst wäre das eine Option. Das Zweite ist mir zu teuer. Bei uns nur über Amazon erhältlich und ~150€.



Ins K62 passt sicher alles rein  Und die Lüfter kannst Du austauschen z.B. gegen 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm. Vorne würde auch ein 140mm Lüfter passen, der nochmal etwas leiser wäre, z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm.

Wenn Du wirklich Strom sparen willst, und wie Du schreibst, die meiste Zeit mit Office-Arbeiten beschäftigt bist, würde ich Dir ein Zweitsystem auf AMD-Fusion Basis empfehlen. Das zieht nicht mal 20 Watt unter Last.


----------



## Hügelfürst (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Ins K62 passt sicher alles rein  Und die Lüfter kannst Du austauschen z.B. gegen 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm. Vorne würde auch ein 140mm Lüfter passen, der nochmal etwas leiser wäre, z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm.



Gut zu wissen. Ich hab mich nämlich dazu entschieden den PC selbst zusammenzuschrauben und es wäre äußerst ärgerlich wenn da was nicht passen würde.



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du wirklich Strom sparen willst, und wie Du schreibst, die meiste Zeit mit Office-Arbeiten beschäftigt bist, würde ich Dir ein Zweitsystem auf AMD-Fusion Basis empfehlen. Das zieht nicht mal 20 Watt unter Last.



Das wäre dann eher ein Viertsystem  (Notebook, Netbook, Desktop)

Zumal mein Notebook einen T7200 Core2Duo @2GHZ mit TDP 35 Watt hat. Was die Grafikkarte (8700GT 256MB Speicher) im Leerlauf zieht weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Hügelfürst schrieb:


> Das wäre dann eher ein Viertsystem  (Notebook, Netbook, Desktop)
> 
> Zumal mein Notebook einen T7200 Core2Duo @2GHZ mit TDP 35 Watt hat. Was die Grafikkarte (8700GT 256MB Speicher) im Leerlauf zieht weiß ich allerdings nicht.



Ok, dann fällt AMD Fusion wohl weg


----------



## UnnerveD (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Also ich kann nur von meiner Werten sprechen und die sind doch schon sehr zufriedenstellend. Ich besitze einen i7 860 (3,36GHz @1,125V / EVGA P55 FTW / 2x4GB DDR 3 RAM /  HD 5850 @stock/ eine G.Skill Falcon mit 128GB. Sowohl der 860, als auch die 5850 verbrauchen gemeinsam etwas mehr Strom als die Kombi 2500(K) und HD6850.

Hinzu kommt bei mir eine Wasserkühlung mit Laing DDC @~4,5V / 3 Phobya G 14 @5V / 3 Noiseblocker PK2 @4V / 1 Enermax T.B. Apollish / Aquaero 4 => alles weitere potentielle Stromschlucker. Da ich zusätzlich noch einen Benq HD2200HDA mein Eigen nenne (der auch rund 40W benötigt) komme ich im Idle unterm Strich bei 120-125W für alle Teile heraus.

Gehst du von ~20W Monitorverbrauch aus, knapp 10W-15W weniger bei Prozzi / Graka / Lüfter bist du ca. 85W-90W für System + Monitor. Angesichts der Leistung kein schlechter Wert!


----------



## Hügelfürst (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

So, vielen Lieben Dank (ich wiederhole mich, aber ich bin wirklich dankbar )

Derzeit sieht die Kombination so aus:

Finalrunde | Geizhals.at EU

Beim Gehäuse blieb es. Ich finde einfach nichts was mir annähernd so gut gefällt und dabei auch noch ausreichend Platz bietet und in einer Preisklasse unter 150€ spielt und keine LEDs hat.
Es ist zwar ein Gamer-Gehäuse, aber es bietet anscheinend sehr viel Platz, auch für den Kühler (hoffe ich. Laut Geizhals Angaben würde ich meinen "ja" - _könnte _mir das noch mal jemand bestätigen der mehr Ahnung hat? Nicht, dass ich mich verschaut habe)

Das Asrock Board wurde gegen ein Asus ausgetauscht. Es ist noch immer der i5 2500*k* weil der nicht teurer ist. Lustigerweise dort wo ich kaufen werde sogar billiger als der i5 2500 
Der CPU-Lüfter ist hoffentlich noch angemessen, auch wenn nicht übertaktet wird? Ansonsten bitte andere Vorschläge 

Noch irgendwelche Vorschläge oder Anmerkungen?

Die Entscheidung zwischen 6850 und 6950 (2GB) fällt mir immer noch sehr schwer - ich darf gar nicht daran denken. Zwar spiele ich lange nicht mehr soviel wie früher und die Prioritäten sind gewandert, allerdings gehen die Meinungen bezüglich Mittelklasse und Highend doch ausseinander. Bei manchen Spielen stößt die 6850 heute schon an ihre Grenzen, heißt es. Besonders Leid ist mir eigentlich nur um den zusätzlichen Speicher, da der manchen Mods doch eingeheizt hätte. Das Mehr an Stromverbrauch, sowohl im IDLE als auch unter Last ist es dann wohl aber nicht wirklich wert, oder etwa doch? (Frage nach subjektiver Meinung)


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Es gäbe noch ECO-RAM: G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3U-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3U-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2) | Geizhals.at EU

Die Frage nach der Grafikkarte kann so imo nicht beantwortet werden, das kommt allein auf Deine Gaming-Ansprüche an. Wie gesagt könntest Du mit Undervolting (CPU und GPU) noch deutlich Strom sparen.


----------



## Hügelfürst (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Es gäbe noch ECO-RAM: G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3U-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3U-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2) | Geizhals.at EU



20€ bzw. 40€ mehr für 0,25V. Amortisiert sich das während der Lebensspanne eines PCs?



Softy schrieb:


> Die Frage nach der Grafikkarte kann so imo nicht beantwortet werden, das kommt allein auf Deine Gaming-Ansprüche an. Wie gesagt könntest Du mit Undervolting (CPU und GPU) noch deutlich Strom sparen.


 
Sowas habe ich noch nie gemacht und natürlich werde ich mich selbst darüber informieren, auch bezüglich Garantierverlust, ob es rein per Software möglich ist etc. Wieviel denkst du kann man da rausholen ohne die Stabilität des Systems zu gefährden?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Hügelfürst schrieb:


> 20€ bzw. 40€ mehr für 0,25V. Amortisiert sich das während der Lebensspanne eines PCs?



Nö. 



Hügelfürst schrieb:


> Sowas  habe ich noch nie gemacht und natürlich werde ich mich selbst darüber  informieren, auch bezüglich Garantierverlust, ob es rein per Software  möglich ist etc. Wieviel denkst du kann man da rausholen ohne die  Stabilität des Systems zu gefährden?



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, weil es bei jeder CPU und GPU individuell unterschiedlich ist. Aber so als ungefähre Hausnummer würde ich 20-25% sagen


----------



## Hügelfürst (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Danke!

Ob HD 6850 oder HD 6950, der Rest der Komponenten kann gleich bleiben, oder?


----------



## UnnerveD (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Hügelfürst schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ob HD 6850 oder HD 6950, der Rest der Komponenten kann gleich bleiben, oder?


 
Jo.

Wenn du die 6950 anstelle der 6850 nimmst, musst du mit rund 30W Mehrverbrauch unter Last rechnen -> was gerade mal 11W mehr bedeuten verglichen mit meiner 5850. Mit meinem System bin ich dann bei rund 155W zzgl. 40W vom Monitor -> bei dir dann ca. 160W insgesamt...

Glaubt man diesem Artikel sparst du mit Undervolting sowohl bei der 6950, als aber auch bei der 6850 (abhängig vom Chp) 19W.

Es ist deine Entscheidung -> je mehr du spielst, desto eher verschiebt sich das Verhältnis in Richtung 6850, beachte aber: selbst wenn du 5 Stunden jeden Tag spielst, bist du gerade mal bei 200W, die du einbüßt. Auf 5 Tage entsprechend eine Kilowattstunde, bei 365 Tagen 73 KWh, bei 25Cent / KWh kommst du am Ende des Jahres auf 18,25€ zusätzliche Stromkosten, monatlich 1,52€.

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass du keinesfalls täglich 5 Stunden spielst, du am Wochenende auch mal einen Ausflug machst etc., kannst du ruhigen Gewissens zur 6950 greifen ->die 80Cent - 1€ Unterschied im Strom wirst du am Ende nicht merken...


----------



## Hügelfürst (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Ui, dankeschön!



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Glaubt man diesem Artikel sparst du mit Undervolting sowohl bei der 6950, als aber auch bei der 6850 (abhängig vom Chp) 19W.


 
Sehr interessant, ich hoffe aber doch, dass sich die Leistungsaufnahme da auf das gesamte System bezieht  (Ich konnte nämlich in einigen englischen Foren lesen, dass bei AMD bei der HD 6000er Reihe die TDP nicht die maximale Leistungsaufnahme ist, sondern eher Durchschnitt bei intensiven Aufgaben, hoffe aber, dass es sich dabei um ein dummes Gerücht handelt)

*edit*: es muss sich um das ganze System handeln, alles andere wäre Irrsinn. Ich habe mich in der Zeile verschaut und die Werte der 6850 für die der 6950 gehalten. Wenn die 6850 ein TDP von 127 Watt hat, dann kann sie einfach nicht >200 Watt brauchen. Egal was da Gerüchte sagen, soviel ist nicht möglich. Blöder Fehler meinerseits, sollte meine Brillen putzen (und aufsetzen).

Interessant finde ich auch deinen, doch noch sparsamen Rechner (die HD 5850 ist ja schneller als eine 6850). Ich hoffe meine pendelt sich auch dort ein, ahne aber Übles, wenn ich deinem Link und diversen Anderen folge. Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, irgendetwas sehr wichtiges (und stromverbrauch reduzierendes) vergessen zu haben. Manche der Konfigurationen die ich finden durfte sind meiner zukünftigen doch ähnlich, verbrauchen aber weit über 200 Watt (teilweise sogar über 300) unter Last. Ich hoffe, dass das bei mir nicht der Fall sein wird und, dass ich unter eurer Aufsicht an alles gedacht habe. 

Das wäre er jetzt, mein neuer, hoffentlich noch immer recht sparsamer (zumindest auf Leistung bezogen ) Rechenknecht.

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

Ich hoffe es passt alles. (Ja, es ist etwas teurer als in Deutschland und teurer als bei Geizhals. Allerdings verschweigt der findige Rechner dort die Versandkosten. So zahle ich die nur einmal, ansonsten mehrfach, womit ich dann über dem Preis von Alternate wäre)

Mainboard wurde statt des ASUS P8H61-*M* EVO Rev.3.0 das ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev.3.0 gewählt (Man beachte das fehlende *M*) ich hoffe das ist genauso gut für den Job geeignet.

*edit*: Mainboard muss doch ein anderes her. Hab im Internet gestöbert und es gibt fast ausschlließlich negative Meldungen zu diesem Board. 16GB Ram sollen damit unmöglich sein, da das Board sie schlichtweg nicht erkennt, etc. pp. Dann doch lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und was handfestes haben.

Braucht ein Board mit mehr Features wirklich immer mehr Strom, auch wenn diese Funktionen gar nicht verwendet werden? Werden die Phasen etwa dennoch aktiviert?

Auch hoffe ich, dass ich den Zusammenbau einwandfrei hinbekomme und nicht zuviel Wärmeleitpaste verwende . Wenn CPU und Lüfter erstmal auf dem Mainboard sitzen ist ein Großteil und das worüber ich mir Sorgen mache bereits geschafft. Der Rest sollte kein Problem sein, Platz ist ja genug vorhanden.

Weiters hoffe ich euch das letzte Mal auf die Nerven gegangen zu sein. Recht herzlichen Dank nochmals 

*edit*: Mainboard muss doch ein anderes her. Hab im Internet  gestöbert und es gibt fast ausschlließlich negative Meldungen zu diesem  Board. 16GB Ram sollen damit unmöglich sein, da das Board sie  schlichtweg nicht erkennt, etc. pp. Dann doch lieber etwas mehr ausgeben  und was handfestes haben.


----------



## UnnerveD (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



> Interessant finde ich auch deinen, doch noch sparsamen Rechner (die HD  5850 ist ja schneller als eine 6850). Ich hoffe meine pendelt sich auch  dort ein, ahne aber Übles, wenn ich deinem Link und diversen Anderen  folge. Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, irgendetwas sehr wichtiges (und  stromverbrauch reduzierendes) vergessen zu haben. Manche der  Konfigurationen die ich finden durfte sind meiner zukünftigen doch  ähnlich, verbrauchen aber weit über 200 Watt (teilweise sogar über 300)  unter Last. Ich hoffe, dass das bei mir nicht der Fall sein wird und,  dass ich unter eurer Aufsicht an alles gedacht habe.


Ich denke, dass es stark auf die Spiele ankommt, welche Karte denn schneller ist -> im direkten Vergleich ist die HD 6850 in F1 2010 rund 7fps schneller gewesen als die HD 5850 (optimierte Treiber ftw) - in GTA 4 aber war die 5850 vorneweg. Kein Angst - im normalen Betrieb bleibst du den 200 / 300 Watt fern, mit Übertaktung + Overvolting + voller CPU und GPU-Auslastung kommst du dann aber natürlich drüber . Mit dem Modu87 hast du aber ein hocheffizientes Netzteil, welches dir treue Dienste leisten wird 

Ich hab jetzt mal Furmark und Prime angeschmissen - i7 860 @ 3,36GHz @1,125V + HD 5850 @ stock @ 1V, komme dabei auf 260W Peak (inplace large fft, xtreme burn-in @ 1920x1080 @8xMSAA) -> mit overclocking der GraKa kommt da noch etwas zu - aber mehr als 350W halte ich für mein und auch für dein System für unwahrscheinlich, werde das zu gegebener Zeit mal ausloten .

Wie das mit dem Board und nicht genutzten Features ist weiß ich nicht sicher, ich glaube aber, dass die Bauteile zumindest in so einer Art Standby sind, um jederzeit eingesetzt werden zu können. Wie es ist, wenn du etwaige Funktionen im BIOS ausstellst - kA... Insgesamt ist der Verbrauch aber nicht so tragisch - Boards verbrauchen ja keine 200W wie einige Grafikkarten.


Bei den von mir verlinkten Tests wurde immer der Gesamtsystemverbrauch angegeben -> beim 2ten habe ich beim Überfliegen allerdings keine Angaben zum Testsystem gefunden.

Wärmeleitpaste -> kleiner Klecks in die Mitte und auf der CPU verteilen -> ist kein Hexenwerk 

Edit: Der Alternate Warenkorb ist ok, ich würde die Bestellung aber auf hardwareversand und mindfactory aufteilen...

Harwareversand: 
HD6950: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...5&aid=48530&basket.add_aid=48530&basket.tkt=2
Board: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...&aid=47587&basket.add_aid=47587&basket.tkt=50
Monitor: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...&aid=30854&basket.add_aid=30854&basket.tkt=98
Laufwerk: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...aid=27402&basket.add_aid=27402&basket.tkt=144
=> 460,23€ + Versand

Mindfactory: Rest
=> 501,97€ -> versandkostenfrei

Wohin muss die Hardware?
*
*

*
*


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Wo hast Du das mit dem Board und 16GB RAM gelesen? Hast Du da nen Link?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Mir ist aufgefallen, das du noch einen LCD mit schlichtem TN Panel ausgesucht hast.
Da du meintest, das du auch was mit Foto Bearbeitung und Multimedia machen willst, würde ich dir eines mit IPS Panel empfehlen. 
Der Dell UltraSharp U2311H ist echt klasse und gibt es bereits schon ab ca. 180 Euro. 
Dell UltraSharp U2311H · 58,4cm(23'')/ 10.000:1 / 300 cd/m² / 8ms | redcoon Deutschland
PRAD | Testbericht Dell U2311H

Verbrauch kann man mit der Austattung auch nicht meckern. Trotz normalen LCD statt LED Backlight auch nur knapp 30 Watt und da kann man noch so einiges optimieren, so dass man den 20 Watt schon näher kommt.
Hat auch ne Pivot-Funktion und ist wirklich Klasse zu dem Preis.


----------



## Hügelfürst (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Edit: Der Alternate Warenkorb ist ok, ich würde die Bestellung aber auf hardwareversand und mindfactory aufteilen...
> 
> Harwareversand:
> HD6950:   hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3, 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
> ...



Danke, in ein südliches Nachbarland von Deutschland  (alternate.*at*). Von Hardwareversand hört man sehr  durchwachsenes. Service soll dort nicht vorhanden sein. Also entweder  man hat Glück mit der Hardware und alles läuft, oder man hat Pech und  darf sich wochenlang mit dem "Support" ärgern. Könnten Einzelfälle oder  Schlechreden durch Konkurrenten, dafür treten diese negativen  Bewertungen aber zu häufig auf.



Softy schrieb:


> Wo hast Du das mit dem Board und 16GB RAM gelesen? Hast Du da nen Link?


 
Hier, zum Beispiel:
P8H61 EVO Rev.3.0

die hat nichts mit dem Ram zu tun ist aber ebenfalls grausig:
P8H61-M EVO Rev.3.0

Hab dazu noch mehr ähnliche gefunden, nicht nur bezüglich Ram, aber den Ram brauche ich tatsächlich.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, das du noch einen LCD mit schlichtem TN Panel ausgesucht hast.
> Da du meintest, das du auch was mit Foto Bearbeitung und Multimedia machen willst, würde ich dir eines mit IPS Panel empfehlen.
> Der Dell UltraSharp U2311H ist echt klasse und gibt es bereits schon ab ca. 180 Euro.
> Dell UltraSharp U2311H · 58,4cm(23'')/ 10.000:1 / 300 cd/m² / 8ms | redcoon Deutschland
> ...


 
Dankeschön, ich seh ihn mir noch an. Bezüglich des Bildbearbeitung. Ja, das habe ich auch schon gelesen, die Frage ist allerdings ob sich das eher auf den Druck oder auch auf digitale Medien bezieht. Beim Druck muss man generell soviel beachten, von den verschiedenen Farbprofilen etc.

Er hat mir halt gefallen, da er schön groß und stromsparend war. Sowas kauft man nicht alle Tage, dürfte durchaus ein bisschen teurer sein, nur fand ich nichts was auch nur annähernd so sparsam war. Danke!


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Die Auswahl an Boards mit H61/ oder H67 Chipsatz mit internem USB3 ist recht überschaubar. Dieses hier wäre super (mit USB3-Panel und Fernbedienung im Lieferumfang): ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hügelfürst (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Auswahl an Boards mit H61/ oder H67 Chipsatz mit internem USB3 ist recht überschaubar. Dieses hier wäre super (mit USB3-Panel und Fernbedienung im Lieferumfang): ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Du, es kann auch gerne ein Z68 Chipsatz sein und ein bisschen teurer sein. Hauptsache die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es Probleme macht ist geringer  Wieso wird mir eigentlich oft Micro-ATX empfohlen?


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Laut alternate-Bewertung funktionieren auf dem Asrock-Board 16 GB RAM.

Mit Z68 Chipsatz würde ich eines von diesen nehmen: Produktvergleich ASUS P8Z68-V, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGC0-G0AAY00Z), ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hügelfürst (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Laut alternate-Bewertung funktionieren auf dem Asrock-Board 16 GB RAM.


 
Das wäre auch in Ordnung, aber wo liegt der Unterschied im ATX zu micro-ATX? Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab schon gegoogelt und kenne den Unterschied, aber bisher hab ich immer nach ATX gesucht, weil meine Gehäuse auch ein ATX ist.


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Jedes µATX Board passt in ein ATX-Gehäuse. Nur umgekehrt ist schwierig 

µATX ist meist etwas günstiger, reicht aber vom Platz her i.d.R. aus. Wenn man viele Erweiterungskarten etc. benutzen will, ist ATX aber wegen des größeren Platzangebots besser geeignet.


----------



## Hügelfürst (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Jedes µATX Board passt in ein ATX-Gehäuse. Nur umgekehrt ist schwierig
> 
> µATX ist meist etwas günstiger, reicht aber vom Platz her i.d.R. aus. Wenn man viele Erweiterungskarten etc. benutzen will, ist ATX aber wegen des größeren Platzangebots besser geeignet.


 
Ah, okay.

So, hier nun die finale Konfiguration. Am PC sollte jetzt alles stimme. Beim Bildschirm bin ich jetzt wieder unsicher (danke *majinvegeta20 :p*), die Meinungen gehen ja doch ausseinander.
Wo ich bestellen werde ist nun auch wieder unklar, möchte ich diese Woche aber erledigt haben. 

Das Zusammenstellen hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, ich bin aber froh, wenn es jetzt dann vorbei ist. 

edit (Link vergessen): http://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-174695

Hoffe hier passt jetzt ein für alle mal alles, damit ich euch nicht mehr auf die Nerven gehen muss!


----------



## Softy (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Sieht prima aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.


----------



## Hügelfürst (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht prima aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.


 
Danke! Nicht ganz die stromsparende Kombi die ich im Auge hatte, aber ich hab es ja selbst eingangs erwähnt -> Kompromisse.

Bildschirm wird noch entschieden, Rest wird so bestellt 

Vielen lieben Dank nochmal, für eure Zeit und Geduld.


----------



## UnnerveD (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Klar - sehr gerne!
ein Erfahrungsbericht würde mich persönlich sehr interessieren - vor allem die tatsächlichen Verbrauchswerte


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Gerade weil du sehr viel mit Farben machst, brauchst du ein Panel, das dir die Farben auch original anzeigt und nicht verfälscht. Darum besser den von Dell.


----------



## Hügelfürst (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Klar - sehr gerne!
> ein Erfahrungsbericht würde mich persönlich sehr interessieren - vor allem die tatsächlichen Verbrauchswerte


 
Erfahrungsbericht gerne. Verbrauchswerte wird es keine objektiven geben (dafür jedemenge subjektive )



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Gerade weil du sehr viel mit Farben machst, brauchst du ein Panel, das dir die Farben auch original anzeigt und nicht verfälscht. Darum besser den von Dell.


 
Hobbymäßig, ja. Die Sache ist nur, wenn ich mit einem guten Panel arbeite und die Grafiken bei mir anfertige, dann sehen sie auf einem TN Panel ja doch anders aus. Die Grafiken die ich erstelle sind mit großem Abstand >90% für Bildschirme gedacht.

Danke auf jeden Fall, diesbezüglich hab ich mich mal im Monitorunterforum gemeldet und nerve dort die Leute


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

OK, aber ich schätze mal das sie dir auch zu einem IPS Panel raten werden. 

Deine Idee aber einen stromsparenden PC zusammen zu bauen, der auch noch einiges leistet finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## Hügelfürst (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> OK, aber ich schätze mal das sie dir auch zu einem IPS Panel raten werden.



Die Meinungen diesbezüglich gehen generell sehr stark ausseinander.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Deine Idee aber einen stromsparenden PC zusammen zu bauen, der auch noch einiges leistet finde ich sehr gut.


 
Danke, aber wenn man generell versucht die Umwelt zu schonen und gegen Atomstrom ist (und das schon vor den tragischen Ereignissen in Fukushima) wäre es moralisch verwerflich auf der anderen Seite aber Energie zu verbraten wo man nur kann.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich übertreibe es damit nicht und lege jede Entscheidung durchaus auf die Waagschale.

Es ist nunmal so, dass ich vieles von dem was ich habe nicht brauche, sondern nur will (ein wichtiger Unterschied, wie ich finde). Gerade deshalb kann ich aber zusehen, die Umwelt nicht mehr zu belasten als notwendig. Meine Eltern haben mir beigebracht alles so zu hinterlassen wie ich es gerne vorfinden würde und das wende ich in kleinem Maßstab auch auf diesen Planeten an, bzw. ich versuche es. 

(Man sieht ja, welche Kompromisse ich eingegangen bin.)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Finde deine Einstellung aber richtig so. 

Versuche selbst nicht so viel Energie zu verbrauchen und bin deshalb auch fleißig am undervolten wo es nur geht.


----------



## Hügelfürst (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Hallo zusammen,

wollt mich nur nochmal melden. Es dauert noch ein wenig bis mein Bildschirm lieferbar ist. Solange warte ich mit der Bestellung.

Ohne die Diskussion erneut beginnen zu wollen, wollte ich fragen was von dieser Kombination zu halten wäre (man beachte den Konjunktiv)

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

Hier meckert der Konfigurator, das Netzteil sei zu schwach, dabei sollte der Prozessor doch normalerweise genausoviel Strom brauchen und sonst wurde "nur" das Board ausgetauscht. Inwieweit das mehr Strom verbraucht weiß ich nicht.

Wieso hab ich jetzt nochmal was geändert? Hab ich nicht! Mir wurde empfohlen zu einem K-Prozessor doch ein Motherboard zu nehmen, dass Übertakten unterstützt, nur für alle Fälle. Es könnte durchaus sein, dass dies in Zukunft einmal nötig ist. Dass sich das mit Stromsparen beißt ist mir klar und es geht auch nicht darum es machen zu wollen, sondern vielmehr um die Möglichkeit und "Luft nach oben" zu haben. Jedenfalls wurde so argumentiert.

Inwieweit man beim Übertakten zwischen dem Takten hin und her springen kann ohne was kaputt zu machen oder die Lebenszeit der Komponenten zu verkürzen weiß ich nicht, müsste mich erst damit beschäftigen.

Jedenfalls bleibt die Frage ob ihr es, subjektiv, sinnvoll findet, speziell in meinen Anwendungsfällen.

Ein i7 wurde mir hier untergeschoben, weil man für die Zukunft gerüstet sein soll. Der Aufpreis kommt mir für das bisschen mehr an Leistung zwar noch immer total überdimensioniert vor, aber was solls.

Würde das Netzteil überhaupt passen? Schreit der Konfigurator hier wieder umsonst?

Ansonsten bleib ich bei dieser Kombination:

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

Liebe Grüße
Hügelfürst


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Beim nicht übertaktbaren System reicht ein non-K i5-2400 oder 2500.

Wenn Du übertakten möchtest, brauchst Du natürlich einen K-Prozessor und ein P67/Z68-Board. Beim Übertakten steigt die Verlustleistung aber linear mit der Frequenz und quadratisch mit der CPU-Spannung 

Die Lebensdauer wird verkürzt (-->Elektromigration). Wenn man es aber nicht übertreibt, ist das zu Vernachlässigen.

Das Netzteil reicht auf jeden Fall aus.


----------



## Hügelfürst (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Beim nicht übertaktbaren System reicht ein non-K i5-2400 oder 2500.
> 
> Wenn Du übertakten möchtest, brauchst Du natürlich einen K-Prozessor und ein P67/Z68-Board. Beim Übertakten steigt die Verlustleistung aber linear mit der Frequenz und quadratisch mit der CPU-Spannung
> 
> ...



Dankeschön.

Ja, die Sache ist die, dass der i5-2500k *billiger* ist als der "nicht k". 
 Es würde und wird doch nichts machen, wenn ich einen K auf ein Board packe, dass Übertaktung nicht unterstützt, oder?

Den i7 halte ich auch für... nun ja, ich werde in Zukunft doch mehr rendern, aber...

Wieso der blöde Konfigurator immer ein vollkommen üderdimensioniertes Netzteil will ist mir auch schleierhaft (außer ich nehme das böse im Menschen an )


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Der Konfigurator muss sehr großzügig rechnen, weil auch hochgelabelte Schrott- und Billig-Netzteile mit der Zusammenstellung zurecht kommen müssen. Außerdem möchte der Händler/Hersteller möglichst viel verdienen 

Das macht nichts, wenn Du einen i5-2500K Auf ein H61/H67 Board baust.


----------



## Hügelfürst (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Der Konfigurator muss sehr großzügig rechnen, weil auch hochgelabelte Schrott- und Billig-Netzteile mit der Zusammenstellung zurecht kommen müssen.



Aber ich hab doch hochwertiges Zeug, hoffe ich!? 



Softy schrieb:


> Außerdem möchte der Händler/Hersteller möglichst viel verdienen



Ja, das war das woran ich gedacht hab 



Softy schrieb:


> Das macht nichts, wenn Du einen i5-2500K Auf ein H61/H67 Board baust.



 Sehr gut.

Würde das Asus-Board denn was taugen? (Front)USB3 hat es, soweit ich das richtig verstanden hab, ne schnittstelle für die onboard-Grafikkarte auch (ist sicher nicht schlecht, zur Not) und sonst?


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Beim Asrock H67 GE/HT ist ein USB3-Frontpanel und eine Fernbedienung dabei. Das Asus Z68 nicht, Du kannst aber die Front USB3- Anschlüsse des Storm Enforcers am Board anschließen.

Die IGP kannst Du im Notfall nutzen, falls Deine Graka mal defekt sein sollte.


----------



## Hügelfürst (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Beim Asrock H67 GE/HT ist ein USB3-Frontpanel und eine Fernbedienung dabei. Das Asus Z68 nicht, Du kannst aber die Front USB3- Anschlüsse des Storm Enforcers am Board anschließen.


 
Verzeih mir meine Unwissenheit, aber eine Fernbedienung? Wofür? So ein Multimedia-Teil das auch bei meinem Notebook dabei war und niemals verwendet wurde? Ich find dazu auch irgendwie keine Beschreibung.

Kann ich beim Asrock das Frontpanel auch weglassen und am Gehäuse anschließen?


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Hügelfürst schrieb:


> Wofür? So ein Multimedia-Teil das auch bei meinem Notebook dabei war und niemals verwendet wurde?



Treffender hätte ich es nicht sagen können


----------



## Hügelfürst (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Treffender hätte ich es nicht sagen können


 
Gut, Bildschirm ist jetzt bestellt und ging heute raus, dann bestell ich heute noch den PC. Mal schauen welcher es dann wird 

Wenn das Netzteil sicher reicht (was ich jetzt annehme), dann tendier ich auf jeden Fall eher zum Asus Board. i5 oder i7 wird auch heute entschieden *g*

Sollten beide ziemlich gleich viel Strom verbrauchen, ja?


----------



## UnnerveD (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Im Idle nimmt sich das faktisch nichts - unter Last könnte der i7 minimal mehr verbrauchen durch den höheren Takt und HT. Aber ist auch wieder abhängig von CPU zu CPu -> erwischst du eine gute 2600er mit niedriger VID und einen schlechten 2500K mit hoher VID verbraucht der i7 unter Umständen auch weniger


----------



## Hügelfürst (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Sehr gut. Muss aber sagen, dass es mich unheimlich stört, dass der Konfigurator wegen dem Netzteil raunzt sobald ich das Asus-Board nehme nervt aber wirklich.

Natürlich vertrau ich euch da und selbst unter Last sollte das System deutlich unter 500 Watt bleiben, trotzdem nervt es insgesamt.


----------



## Hügelfürst (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

So, das wäre er dann: Wird gleich bestellt.

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

 Falls das Netzteil doch zu schwach auf der Brust ist, muss ich es halt austauschen.
Aber diesbezüglich vertrau ich euch einfach mal, wie auch bei dem Rest , und hoffe, dass alles hinhauen wird 

Dachte zwar zwischenzeitlich daran ein 600 Watt Netzteil zu nehmen, damit er nicht mehr raunzt, aber das ist wirklich Blödsinn, weil der Effizienzgrad dann ja auch unterschritten wird. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil zu nehmen wenn ich doch einen relativ *hust* stromsparenden Rechner möchte und die 500 Watt locker reichen sollten.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Ist zwar kein Energiepar-Rechner mehr. Aber eine schnelle Gaming-Kiste 

Passt alles zusammen  Wobei ich beim Board und beim Netzteil jeweils mindestens 40€ weniger ausgeben würde.


----------



## Hügelfürst (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Energiepar-Rechner mehr. Aber eine schnelle Gaming-Kiste



Ich denke er sollte für die typischen Arbeiten (Surfen, Büro etc.) noch bei ~100 Watt bleiben, oder liege ich da ganz falsch? Dass er unter Last kein Energiewunder ist war klar, das war auch nie das Ziel. Es ging immer eher darum den Stromverbrauch im IDLE, beim Surfen, Büroarbeiten und anderen alltäglichen Arbeiten möglichst gering zu halten. Hoffe, das ist mir gelungen.



Softy schrieb:


> Passt alles zusammen  Wobei ich beim Board und beim Netzteil jeweils mindestens 40€ weniger ausgeben würde.


 
Vorschläge? Dann bestell ich eben morgen, auf den Tag kommts auch nicht mehr an. 

Was ist beim Board zu viel? Diesbezüglich hab ich viele (Erfahrungs)Berichte gelesen und muss sagen, dass es mir so vorkam als wäre die Auswahl des richtigen MBs wie eine Lotterie. Was es da alles an Problemen gab. Ja, Menschen lügen, um sich wichtig zu machen, einfach zum Spaß... aber ich selbst hatte bei meinem alten PC auch einige Probleme mit dem Motherboard (Datum hat sich immer wieder zurückgesetzt, sehr lästig)

Beim Netzteil möchte ich halt nicht zuviel sparen und ich werd jetzt definitiv alles bei Alternate bestellen und nicht auf mehrere Händler aufteilen


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Boah, ist alternate teuer 

Board würde ich dieses nehmen: P8P67 Rev.3.1 
Netzteil z.B. ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - be quiet! Straight Power E8 500W


----------



## UnnerveD (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Du machst auch mit dem Enermax nichts verkehrt - das werkelt derzeit auch in meinem Rechner  (ich hab es allerdings auch für 78€ bekommen )
Das Be Quiet ist aber von der Preis-Leistung wirklich die bessere Wahl - gerade auch wegen der tollen Preise bei Alternate


----------



## Hügelfürst (6. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Paket ist heute angekommen, der Lüfter fehlt. Klasse. Mal sehen ob die Mehrkosten auch in die Hilfestellung fließen.


----------



## Softy (6. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Das ist ärgerlich  Was sagt der Händler, wann der Kühler kommt? Wenn Du es gar nicht erwarten kannst, kannst Du ja den boxed-Kühler vorübergehend benutzen


----------



## Hügelfürst (6. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist ärgerlich  Was sagt der Händler, wann der Kühler kommt? Wenn Du es gar nicht erwarten kannst, kannst Du ja den boxed-Kühler vorübergehend benutzen


 
Bisher noch nichts. Auf der Rechnung ist der Kühler schon gelistet, im Shop steht er jetzt auf "Lieferzeit unbekannt" und eigentlich hieß es, ich würde alle Komponenten heute bekommen - jedenfalls verstehe ich das nach den automatischen Mails so.

Bezahlt wurde per Nachnahme und der Gesamtbetragt, inklusive Lüfter.

Hoffentlich ist einfach nur ein Fehler passiert.

Nun, zusammenbauen mit boxed-Kühler... ja, habe ich mir überlegt. Allerdings muss ich ihn dann nochmal ganz ausseinanderbauen, weil mein Kühler hinten am Motherboard angebaut werden muss.

Ärgerlich auch wegen dem Widerrufsrecht bei Fernabsatzverträgen, dass bei uns sowieso nur 7 Tage läuft. Was wenn eine der Komponenten Schrott ist? Dann nochmal auf Garantie warten wäre mies.


----------



## Hügelfürst (9. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Heute kam der Kühler, es war eine Fehlmenge und Alternate hat sich entschuldigt.

Alles zusammengebaut und ich bin zu 80% zufrieden mit dem neuen System. (sind 40-45°C ein guter Wert für die CPU-Temperatur nach start?) Die Installation von Windows lief wunderbar und alles war schnell einsatzbereit. Alles? Nein, den Wlan-Adapter konnte ich auch nach Stunden des Recherchierens und des Ausprobierens dazu bekommen eine Verbindung mit meinem Netzwerk einzugehen.

Egal was ich mache, er wehrt sich. 99% der Zeit findet er gar kein Netzwerk. Hoffe der morgige Tag bringt die Erleuchtung. Oh wie ich Wlan manchmal hasse...


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

40-45°C im Idle sind etwas hoch. Hast Du eine dünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen? Zuviel WLP hat einen isolierenden Effekt. Sitzt der Kühler plan auf der CPU auf?


----------



## Hügelfürst (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> 40-45°C im Idle sind etwas hoch. Hast Du eine dünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen? Zuviel WLP hat einen isolierenden Effekt. Sitzt der Kühler plan auf der CPU auf?


 

Die kleine Spritze war zu einem Viertel gefüllt, überall hieß es einen erbsengroßen Punkt. Es blieb also was von der Wärmeleitpaste übrig, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es zuviel ist. Verstrichen hab ich es nicht, sondern gleich den Kühler draufgemacht (den Tip hab ich öfter gelesen, der Anpressdruck verteilt das Ganze besser als man es per Hand kann)

Könnte so ein Schaden entstehen? Alles wieder demontieren und neue Paste besorgen fänd ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd. Vor allem find ich es sehr nervig, dass nirgends genau steht wieviel man davon nehmen soll. Zuerst dachte ich, dass die Menge genau passen würde, dann hab ich aber eben früher aufgehört, weil "die Erbse" sonst nicht mehr Erbsengroß gewesen wäre.

edit: Wohlgemerkt, das ist die Temperatur im Bios (hab gelesen, dort ist die Temperatur höher, weil keine Stromsparmechanismen an sind und mehr Spannung etc.) und der Lüfter dreht nicht auf volle Pulle sondern mit 600 Umdrehungen!


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Manchmal werden im BIOS auch falsche Temps. angezeigt.

Probier mal, mit Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online auszulesen, und schau mal, wie hoch die Temperaturen unter Last mit Prime95 - Download - CHIP Online sind.


----------



## Hügelfürst (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Core Temp setzt eine Internetverbindung für die Installation voraus. Da der Wlan-Adapter immer noch nicht mag...


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Hast Du einen anderen Rechner mit Internetzugang? Dann kannst Du es ja dort runterladen und mit einem USB-Stick kopieren.

Wie weit ist denn der Router entfernt? Welchen WLAN-Adapter hast Du?


----------



## Hügelfürst (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Probier grade ob er das mag.

10-15 Meter, vom Erdgeschoss in den ersten Stock. Notebook schafft es ohne Probleme.

Hab mal hier um Hilfe gebeten, da das mit der PC-Zusammenstellung nicht mehr viel zu tun hat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...-rechner-pci-wlan-adapter-macht-probleme.html


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Hm. Bevor Du Dich weiter damit rumärgerst, ich würde den Shice zurückschicken und einen WLAN-Stick (mit einem kurzen Verlängerungskabel) benutzen. Den kannst du dann dahin legen, wo der Empfang am besten ist oder er am wenigsten stört.


----------



## Hügelfürst (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Hm. Bevor Du Dich weiter damit rumärgerst, ich würde den Shice zurückschicken und einen WLAN-Stick (mit einem kurzen Verlängerungskabel) benutzen. Den kannst du dann dahin legen, wo der Empfang am besten ist oder er am wenigsten stört.


 
Mit denen hab ich auch keine guten Erfahrungen machen dürfen, die wurden beide total heiß und waren dann kaputt.

Noch geb ich nicht auf, zurückschicken ist, denke ich, sowieso nicht drinnen, nachdem es ausprobiert wurde.


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Hügelfürst schrieb:


> Noch geb ich nicht auf, zurückschicken ist, denke ich, sowieso nicht drinnen, nachdem es ausprobiert wurde.



Doch, nach dem Fernabgabegesetz hast Du ein 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht, auch wenn die Packung geöffnet und die Komponente eingebaut wurde . Nur für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## Hügelfürst (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Doch, nach dem Fernabgabegesetz hast Du ein 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht, auch wenn die Packung geöffnet und die Komponente eingebaut wurde . Nur für den Fall der Fälle


 
7 Tage hier.

Nachdem das Teil aber schon am dienstag kam und ich bis freitag auf den Lüfter warten musste...

Außerdem kostet das hier mich den Versand... der wird auch über 10€ liegen.


----------



## Hügelfürst (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

So, ich meld mich nochmals... Laut Core Temp Idle unter Windows 26-29° Maximum waren 36° auf einem Kern... (wobei ich hier kurzzeitig nen Browser geöffnet hab, weil ich ne Sekunde ne instabile Verbindung hatte... )

Passt das?


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Ja, die Temps sind sehr gut. Aber entscheidend sind natürlich die Temperaturen unter Last (Prime95 oder Core Damage).


----------



## Hügelfürst (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, die Temps sind sehr gut. Aber entscheidend sind natürlich die Temperaturen unter Last (Prime95 oder Core Damage).


 
Unter Prime95 hatte ich, nach ~30 Sekunde - 1 Minute um die 50° (ein Kern, die anderen blieben kühler, um die ~45° herum)

Danach gingen sie aber nur mehr auf ~30-33°, nicht mehr darunter... ich nehm an, der Lüfter hat einfach nicht weiter raufgedreht, das geht doch in Ordnung oder?)

Ist das normal oder ist hier auch was falsch? Wie gesagt, hab mich an die anleitung gehalten und es hieß der Anpressdruck würde die WLP gut verteilen.


Wlan-Probleme sind übrigens "gelöst"


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

50°C unter Last sind vollkommen ok. So bis 70°C wären auch kein Problem. Passt also alles 

Woran lag es denn mit dem WLAN-Adapter?


----------



## Hügelfürst (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Knapp 3 Meter, die waren es 

Falls das zu kryptisch ist, der Router steht jetzt provisorisch auf dem Flur, von dort aus geht es. Die letzte Mauer schafft der Adapter nicht.


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Den würde ich trotzdem zurückgeben, wenn Deine Notebooks mit dem Standard-Popel-Adapter eine höhere Reichweite als die WLAN-Karte haben


----------



## Hügelfürst (17. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

So, mittlerweile ist eine Woche ins Land gezogen und ich möchte ein erstes Fazit abgeben.

Generell bin ich mit dem System mehr als zufriedengestellt. Der Unterschied zwischen SSD und HDD ist wie Tag und Nacht und auch der Rest des Computers ist nun endlich so schnell wie man es im 21. Jahrhundert erwarten würde 

Einziger Negativpunkt ist derzeit ein undefinierarbars "Kratzen" beim Abspielen von Liedern und in Spielen. Sehr nervig, bisher konnte ich jedoch keine Lösung finden.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*

Super, dass Du zufrieden bist. 

Hast Du mal andere Lautsprecher getestet und den neuesten Audio Treiber installiert?


----------



## Hügelfürst (18. September 2011)

*AW: Eine unlösbare Aufgabe? Stromsparender PC mit diesem Anwendungsprofil?*



Softy schrieb:


> Super, dass Du zufrieden bist.
> 
> Hast Du mal andere Lautsprecher getestet und den neuesten Audio Treiber installiert?



Kopfhörer wurden getestet, neuester Treiber ist natürlich installiert.

Konnte das Problem mittlerweile identifizieren. Viele Leute mit den unterschiedlichsten Komponenten und sogar Notebooks beklagen sich über das selbe Problem. Es liegt eindeutig an der (W)Lan-Karte und daran, die sich die Ressourcen mit dem Sound teilt. Ist diese aus, läuft alles ohen Probleme.

Derzeit sieht es so aus als wäre das Problem dadurch gelöst, dass ich etwas an den HZ geschraubt habe und die Lan-Verbindung deaktiviert habe.


----------

